# Pitbull mixed with?? Help



## Chrissy5k (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi. We just adopted this cutie. We believe she is a pitbull/jack russell terrier mix. What do you think? She is about 2-years old and 26 lbs., medium energy and very playful and jumpy. Now off to the dog-training threads... LOL. Not a terribly great pic. but here goes.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

I'd say bull terrier more than anything.


----------



## kyle6286 (Jan 4, 2011)

Besides pitbull, I don't know but I love the hide-a-squirrel game you have in the picture! We bought one for our shih tzu and he loves them. He loves them so much we also bought him the bee one. He carries the little guys around with him all the time and he even sleeps with one or two each night.

Very cute dog by the way!


----------

